# Using Tivo Bolt without service.



## Philg5150 (Sep 26, 2001)

A year ago I cancelled TV service and just used my bolt as an over the air tuner. Now I realize I don’t even use that much. Can I use it to watch the random tv show or set a recording time without the Tivo service?Thanks in advance.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes.

There's also a likelihood that TiVo could offer you an All-In offer when you call to cancel.

$99 has been reported, but $180 is more likely.

-KP


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Philg5150 said:


> Can I use it to watch the random tv show or set a recording time without the Tivo service?Thanks in advance.


no to the second half of your question.

DVR recording functions will not work without service. on older TiVo models, it used to be that recordings could be manually scheduled without having service, but that's not been the case for a long time.


----------



## Philg5150 (Sep 26, 2001)

$180 is a full year, I’m pretty sure by then no one will need to pay for this service. I’ve been with TiVo since 1999 but no longer see any value in it.


----------



## Philg5150 (Sep 26, 2001)

If I cancel TiVo service can I just sign back up?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Philg5150 said:


> If I cancel TiVo service can I just sign back up?


yes, at whatever is the then current monthly, yearly, or all-in/lifetime cost


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

pfiagra said:


> no to the second half of your question.
> 
> DVR recording functions will not work without service. on older TiVo models, it used to be that recordings could be manually scheduled without having service, but that's not been the case for a long time.


Has anyone tried manual recordings, set up before cancelling? Will they continue to record the time slot?


----------

